# caminando hacia la sostenibilidad



## myriam monterde

Quiero traducir la frase sobre el desarrollo sostenible
_*caminando hacia la sostenibilidad.*_
*Me han traducido*
*Der Weg zur Nachhaltigkeit* pero esto es el camino no caminando.
Puede alguien ayudarme.
Gracias Myriam


----------



## Dudu678

Como título te sirve perfectamente. Si lo que quieres es utilizarlo dentro de una frase, ¿qué frase sería esa?


----------



## myriam monterde

Dudu678 said:


> Como título te sirve perfectamente. Si lo que quieres es utilizarlo dentro de una frase, ¿qué frase sería esa?


 
Hola, te cuento es una frase 
caminando hacia la sostenibilidad
ahora me lo han traducido como 
Auf dem Weg zur Nachhaltigkeit
Que opinais


----------



## Dudu678

myriam monterde said:


> ¿Qué opináis?


Si echas un vistazo a las reglas del foro, verás que se suele pedir contexto, precisamente para evitar casos como este.

De todas formas, mi opinión personal es que al decirlo como te acaban de proponer expresas mejor que se está recorriendo este camino.


----------



## myriam monterde

Dudu678 said:


> Si echas un vistazo a las reglas del foro, verás que se suele pedir contexto, precisamente para evitar casos como este.
> 
> De todas formas, mi opinión personal es que al decirlo como te acaban de proponer expresas mejor que se está recorriendo este camino.


 
Gracias pero es que no estaba en una frase, es un título.


----------



## Dudu678

myriam monterde said:


> Gracias pero es que no estaba en una frase, es un título.





myriam monterde said:


> Hola, te cuento es una frase


Perdona, se conoce que te he interpretado mal .


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Myriam:

    Que sea una frase o un título, de todas formas estoy de acuerdo con Dudu que 'Der Weg zur Nachhaltigkeit' es una buena traducción.
La única cosa que me parecería posible también es 'Auf dem Weg zur Nachhaltigkeit', pero casi sería un uso estilístico porque en general usamos 'auf dem Weg zu / nach ...' con un lugar, algo concreto. 
Lo que en mi opinión no se puede decir es 'Unterwegs zur ...'. Es demasiado concreto. 

Bueno, lo que nos queda con 'Der Weg zur Nachhaltigkeit' aunque hay de verdad un matiz que no está expresado.

Saludos,
   muycuriosa

P.D. ?Se puede decir 'lo que nos queda con ...'?


----------



## Aurin

Hay que saber de que se trata para traducirlo bien. He oído mucho hablar de las energías sostenibles.


----------



## Dudu678

Aurin said:


> Hay que saber de qu*é* se trata para traducirlo bien. He oído hablar *mucho* de las energías sostenibles.


Te he corregido tu español casi implecable para que brille de perfección .


----------



## Begonaf

pienso que "Auf dem Weg zu Nachhaltigkeit" es lo mas adecuado (no me critiqueis por los acentos que no puedo ponerlos, estoy en un ordenador no europeo), pero tambien podrias tener otras opciones de titulo como 
"Die Nachhaltigkeit is Auf dem Weg"


----------



## Aurin

Dudu678 said:


> Te he corregido tu español casi implecable para que brille de perfección .


 
Muchísimas gracias por tu corrección y el comentario tan poético.


----------



## Aurin

Begonaf said:


> pienso que "Auf dem Weg zu Nachhaltigkeit" es lo mas adecuado (no me critiqueis por los acentos que no puedo ponerlos, estoy en un ordenador no europeo), pero tambien podrias tener otras opciones de titulo como
> "Die Nachhaltigkeit ist auf dem Weg"


----------

